# Hi from Cochrane



## Toyguru (May 5, 2018)

Hey gang, 
I'm a long time auto tech that's just starting to dabble in metal fab and restoration work. I'm restoring a classic car and started researching metal shaping and found this group. Hope to learn a ton from the vast experience pool here, and if anyone has automotive questions, I'd be glad to help!


----------



## Janger (May 6, 2018)

Hi Toyguru
Welcome. Lots of different skills with people here. What kind of car are you working on? 
John


----------



## Toyguru (May 6, 2018)

I've got a 65 Corvair Monza. 
Dale


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 8, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 17, 2018)

My Dad had a Corair. Beautiful car in my opinion. Car restoration is fun. Welcome. Assuming you have an English wheel? Wish I had space for one!


----------



## gsg9.ca (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey.  Welcome.


----------



## Toyguru (Jun 17, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> My Dad had a Corair. Beautiful car in my opinion. Car restoration is fun. Welcome. Assuming you have an English wheel? Wish I had space for one!


They do have nice lines. I don't have an English wheel unfortunately, someday....
 I purchased a video from Dave Gardiner that shows lots of techniques for shaping metal without big pricey machines, as I'm in short supply of space and hobby money lol


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 7, 2018)

Just before I got my license, my dad sold our Corvair - it looked almost as sporty as a Corvette, it had mags on it and went like snot!  It was my brother's car, but it had some electrical problems and my dad was tired of it.

To my sorrow, 3 months later it was stolen and sent over the Hamilton escarpment.


----------

